# The City for Overcoming Social anxiety



## mistamista (Jan 13, 2010)

Is there a city that is in high regard for overcoming anxiety out there? Like a city that has some of the best treatment, has alot of support groups, and is just known in general for being a hot bed for those looking to overcome their social anxiety? I am hoping a city like this exists......


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

If there is, I may consider moving there.


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

I doubt there's any one particular city that's best, but I am inclined to think that larger cities in general are more adaptive to those with social anxiety, since it's more likely that you'll be able to find others who share your experiences.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

How about a community instead of a city? the best place to move to in order to overcome social anxiety would be a community with a hospital that specializes in social anxiety.

Boston: http://www.bostonsocialanxiety.com/
White Plains, NY: http://www.phobia-anxiety.org/
Tulsa, OK: http://www.brookhavenhospital.com/social-anxiety-disorder.html


----------



## FlickeringHope (Oct 12, 2009)

Interesting. I was just thinking about this. I would love to relocate, and one thing that tops my list is going somewhere where there is help for this, particularly support groups. Because there is nothing where I'm currently at! Not even within the entire state.  This state sucks anyway, though, haha.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Big cities have more resources

thats why im moving to vancouver


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Seattle isn't any more medically endowed than most major cities. But it's nice and dark and overcast about 70% of the year here. It seems to help with my SA quite a bit.


----------



## jason13 (Apr 13, 2010)

It seems like there are support groups in all bigger cities, too bad there aren't nay in my small town  I'll move out a soon as possible.


----------



## TigerMask (Apr 30, 2010)

path0gen said:


> Seattle isn't any more medically endowed than most major cities. But it's nice and dark and overcast about 70% of the year here. It seems to help with my SA quite a bit.


This is interesting.

Anyway, I think the city that helps social anxiety is relative to the person. I'm pretty sure that the only city that would help my social anxiety is a town. I don't live in a big city but it is still fairly crowded, which can bother me and keep me in the house.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what about Phoenix, AZ, where the Social Anxiety Institute is located? I'm surprised no one has even mentioned it. Til now, that is.


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

I've seen what seems like a million lists ranking cities in one way or another, some more legitimate than others, but never one for social anxiety. Very interesting concept, however. I'll check Google and get back with you!


----------

